# Multipurpose build



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Ladies and gents,

It’s been a while. Long short, we finally escaped the communist clutches of CA, moved across the country to PA and are loving it here ! 

Naturally I took most of my trinkets with me, barring things such as the table saw (a discussion for another thread), so I had to come up with a way to package it. Building a large crate (or three) to dump it all in is an easy solution, but not a particularly effective one, so I ended up with a multipurpose design that not only organizes and stores the tools but can also double as a temporary workbench.

The frame:










Inner sheathing and runners:










Sliding shelves (this one is for the miter, the compressor and other heavy stuff):










Outer sheathing:










Putting the [coffin on wheels] the crate on casters:










End result:










What it can store:



















Dimension are 36”x40”x96”, materials are 1x3 lumber (frame), oak (runners), 1/4”, 1/2” and 3/4” ply (sheathing, shelves, doors and panels), piano hinges and deadbolts, heavy duty Rockler casters. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Before I retired, I thought often about leaving the PROC (Peoples Republic of California) because I hated paying state taxes on my business income. What kept me here was the cost of moving all my wonderful, paid for tools. Now I'm retired, I don't have to pay state tax, and my house is upgraded to the point I couldn't find anything as nice. Beside that there's proximity to my daughter and the premium health plan my wife has as a retired health plan nurse. 

But your solution is terrific. A couple of these and almost my entire shop would easily be moved in a van or truck, and being usable as a bench in the new location is a bonus. Congratulations of making your escape. I think it's time for anyone who faces high taxes in the PROC to get out of here.


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Tom,

Putting that thing on a flatbed of a truck or in a van would be a samsonian feat, it’s around 55 lbs empty and well over 600 lbs loaded 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Being able to come up with a solution like that shows that you are capable of thinking for yourself. A loss to the once-great state of California where thinking independently may soon become a crime.


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

mgmine said:


> Being able to come up with a solution like that shows that you are capable of thinking for yourself. A loss to the once-great state of California where thinking independently may soon become a crime.


Thank you, that means a lot !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

